# Okaloosa Island Fishing Pier



## Yeahbuddy (Jan 3, 2010)

I spent a lot of time on this pier last year. Any Reports?


----------



## Yeahbuddy (Jan 3, 2010)

Guess I'll be the first. Pulled this off their website

Beautiful, warm temps, light north breeze, blue skies

water is clear, calm, and 60

yesterday: Sheepshead and pompano


----------

